# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  DU LICH SAPA, 2 NGAY GIÁ 729,000đ, 3 ngày GIÁ 899,000đ, nhà tổ chức tour ghép sapa

## dulichsapa

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LICH:
HÀ NỘI - SAPA - HA KHẨU 02 NGÀY / 03 ĐÊM - NGỦ KHÁCH SẠN


(Chúng tôi luôn luôn cam kết giá tôt nhất mọi thời điểm)
Liên hệ: Du lịch Vietwonders: 04 39413543 / 0983164268
Add: 68 Thợ Nhuộm - Hoàn kiếm - Hà Nội
Web:www.vietwonders.com / com.vn / www.dulichsapa.org
Email:Info@vietwonders.com


SaPa ( Lào Cai) là thị trấn nghỉ mát thuộc tình Lào Cai ở độ cao 1600m so với mặt biển, có khí hậu ôn đới, nhiệt độ trung bình từ 15 đến 18 độ C, quanh năm mát mẻ, mùa đông có tuyết nhẹ. Từ những năm đầu thế kỷ 20 người Pháp đã tìm thấy sức hấp dẫn của Sa Pa về cảnh quan, khí hậu và nguồn nước... vì thế du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng vè đẹp của kiến trúc Pháp với hơn 200 biệt thự nghỉ mát, Sa Pa một địa danh nguyên sơ với làng bản của các dân tộc it người như H\'Mong, Dao, Tày, Nùng ...với Cổng trời, Thác Bạc, Cầu Mây, Hang gió, Núi Hàm Rồng, Bản Cát Cát....Xứng đáng là một nơi dành cho những ai yêu thích thiên nhiên muốn tìm hiểu phong tục tập quán của người Sapa nói riêng và Tập quán của người dân tộc vùng cao Tây Bắc nói chung.

ĐÊM 01: Hà Nội - Lào Cai
20h00: Quý khách tập trung tại ga Trần Quý Cáp để lên tàu đi Lào cai. Nghỉ đên trên tàu.

NGÀY 01 : Lào Cai - Sa Pa - Cát Cát (Ăn Sáng, Trưa, Tối)
06h00: Tàu tới Lào Cai, xe đón quý khách tại ga Lào Cai đi Sapa. Trên đường quý khách sẽ tha hồ được chiêm ngưỡng cảnh núi non hùng vĩ ở của dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn.
7h30: Đến khu du lịch Sa Pa, đoàn ăn sáng, nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.Quý khách tự do tham quan thị Trấn Sapa xinh đẹp, nhà thờ Đá và biệt thự cổ được xây dựng từ thời Pháp

12h00: Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng.
14h00: Quý khách đến thăm quan bản Cát Cát - thung lũng tình yêu, thăm bản của người H′Mông, thăm thuỷ điện cổ từ thời Pháp). ăn trưa tại khách sạn
17h00: Trở về khu du lịch, nghỉ ngơi ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Buổi tối khách tự do vui chơi hoặc đi chơi chợ tình của các dân tộc thiểu số tại SaPa (nếu vào tối thứ7).

NGÀY 02 : Sa Pa - Hà Khẩu - Lào Cai (Ăn Sáng, trưa, tối)
07h00:Quý khách ăn sáng, Quý khách tự do thăm quan núi hàm rồng, ăn trưa tại khách sạn.
13h00: Quý khách làm thủ tục XNC sang Trung Quốc, thăm thị trấn Hà Khẩu, thăm vườn hoa trung tâm, đài tưởng niệm Châu Hồng Hà, thăm khu chợ biên giới, siêu thị Quốc Thái.



14h00: Tiếp tục đi thăm khu trung tâm thương mại, phố Quảng Ninh, đường Nhân dân và tự do mua sắm.
15h00: Trở lại cửa khẩu làm thủ tục về Việt Nam. Tới nhà hàng tại Lào Cai nghỉ ngơi và ăn tối.
20h30: Quý khách lên tàu về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu
5h00 Tàu đưa Quý khách về đến ga Hà Nội. Kết thúc chương trình du lịch đầy thú vị và lãng mạn.SaPa 

GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM VÉ TÀU: 889,000 Vnđ/Khách
(Áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn khởi hành hàng ngày) 
Click Xem báo giá tour sapa ghép đoàn hằng ngày + Báo giá vé tàu Hỏa Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Hà Nội TẠI ĐÂY


GIÁ BAO GỒM:
Xe đón tiễn Lào Cai - Sapa - Lào Cai
Khách sạn theo tiêu chuẩn 2 sao: Nước nóng, Ti vi, Điện Thoại (02 người/phòng).
Ăn các bữa theo chương trình. Bữa chính 60,000 đ, phụ 20,000 đ
Vé thắng cảnh có trong chương trình.
Hướng dẫn viên theo chương trình

GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
Nghỉ phòng đơn. Bảo hiểm du lịch
Vé tàu nằm nằm mềm, điều hòa khứ hồi Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Hà Nội
Thuế VAT.
Chi phí cá nhân, giặt ủi, điện thoại, đồ uống ngoài chương trình, …

Xem thêm các chương trình sapa khác:
+Du lịch sapa 2 ngày 3 dem
+Du lịch sapa 3 đêm 2 ngày
+Du lịch sapa 3 ngày 4 đêm
+Du lich sapa 4 đêm 3 ngày
+Du lịch sapa hà khẩu 2 ngày 3 đêm
+Du lịch sapa hà khẩu 3 ngày 4 đêm
+Du lịch sapa chợ bắc hà 2 ngày 3 đêm
+Du lịch sapa chợ bắc hà 3 ngày 4 đêm
+ Tour thăm quan chợ Cốc ly
+Tour thăm quan chợ Cán Cấu
+Tour thăm quan chợ Lùng khúng nhin
+Tour thăm quan chợ Pha Long
+Tour Leo fanxipan 3 ngay

Du lịch Vietwonders
Đ/c : 68 Thợ nhuộm – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà nội
Đt: 043 9413543 / 0983164268
Web: Du lich Sapa,tour sapa,sapa travel,Du lich sapa 2 ngay 3 dem, du lich sapa 3 ngay 4 dem, sapa ha khau, sapa bac ha,Du lich Ha Long,ha long travel,tour ha long,Du lich Sapa hang ngay,du lịch hàng ngày,Du lich Trung Quốc,Du lich Thai Lan,du lich Sapa 3 Email: info@vietwonders.com Yahoo & Skype: vietnamwonders


CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH
HÀ NỘI - LÀO CAI - SAPA - CÁT CÁT - HÀM RỒNG - LAO CHẢI, TẢ VAN
03 NGAY / 04 DEM - 02 DEM KHACH SAN

(Chúng tôi luôn luôn cam kết giá tôt nhất mọi thời điểm)

Liên hệ: Du lịch Vietwonders: 04 39413543 / 0983164268
Add: 68 Thợ Nhuộm - Hoàn kiếm - Hà Nội
Web :Big Grin: u lich Sapa,tour sapa,sapa travel,Du lich sapa 2 ngay 3 dem, du lich sapa 3 ngay 4 dem, sapa ha khau, sapa bac ha,Du lich Ha Long,ha long travel,tour ha long,Du lich Sapa hang ngay,du lịch hàng ngày,Du lich Trung Quốc,Du lich Thai Lan,du lich Sapa 3 / com.vn / www.dulichsapa.org
Email:Info@vietwonders.com


Sapa (Lào Cai) là thị trấn nghỉ mát thuộc tỉnh Lào Cai ở độ cao 1600m so với mặt nước biển, có khi hậu ôn đới, nhiệt độ tù 15 đến 18 độ C, quanh năm mát mẻ, mùa đông có tuyết nhẹ. Từ những năm đầu thế kỷ 20 người pháp đã tìm thấy sức hấp dẫn của Sa Pavề cảnh quan, khí hậu và nguồn nước ....vì thế du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của kiến trúc Pháp với hơn 200 biệt thự nghỉ mát, Sa Pa một địa danh nguyên sơ với làng bản của các dân tộc ít người như H\' Mông, Dao, Tày, Nùng,....với Cổng Trời, Thác Bạc, Cầu Mây, Hang gió, Núi Hàm Rồng, Bản Cát Cát.... Sa Pa xứng danh là nơi dành cho những ai yêu thích thiên nhiên, muốrn tìm hiêu phong tục tập quán của người dân tộc Sapa nói riêng và tập quán của dân tộc vùng cao Tây bắc nói chung.[/COLOR]

ĐÊM 01: Hà Nội - Lào Cai
20h00:Quý khách tập trung tại ga B - Trần Quý Cáp để lên tàu nhanh đi Lào cai. Nghỉ đêm trên tầu.

NGÀY 01 : Lào Cai - Sa Pa - Núi Hàm Rồng (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
06h00: Tàu tới Lào Cai, xe đón quý khách tại ga Lào Cai đi Sapa. Trên đường quý khách sẽ tha hồ được chiêm ngưỡng cảnh núi non hùng vĩ của dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn.
07h30: Đến khu du lịch Sa Pa, đoàn ăn sáng, nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.Quý khách tự do tham quan thị Trấn Sapa xinh đẹp, nhà thờ Đá và biệt thự cổ được xây dựng từ thời Pháp

12h00: Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng.
14h00: Quý khách đi tham quan núi Hàm Rồng - vườn Lan Đông Dương, cổng Trời, sân Mây, thưởng thức chương trình ca nhạc dân tộc trên núi Hàm Rồng.
17h00: Trở về khu du lịch, nghỉ ngơi ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Buổi tối khách tự do vui chơi hoặc đi chơi chợ tình của các dân tộc thiểu số tại SaPa (nếu vào tối thứ7).




NGÀY 02:Sa Pa - Cát Cát (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
07h30: Quý khách dùng bữa sáng, quý khách đi thăm bản Cát Cát, thăm các danh thắng như, Thủy điện do người Pháp xây dựng từ năm 1925, khu chế biến sản xuất nông cụ, thác Tiên Sa, thăm quan cuộc sống của người dân tộc H\'mông.
11h30: Quý khách dùng bữa trưa

Chiều: Quý khách tự do dạo chơi ngắm cảnh SaPa.

Tối: Ăn tối nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn


NGÀY 03 : Sa Pa - Lao Chải, Tả Van (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
07h00: Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng, 09h00 hướng dẫn viên đưa Quý khách đi bộ đến bản Lao Chải thăm quan cuộc sống của dan tộc Nùng, ăn trưa trên đường thăm quan ( ăn picnic), Sau bữa trưa Quý khách nghỉ ngơi, chiều Quý khách Quý khách tiếp tục đến thăm bản Tả Van nơi có người dân tộc Dzay sinh sống, sau khi thăm quan Tả Van xe đón quý khách về Sapa, tắm rủa nghỉ ngơi.

16h30: Xe đưa Quý khách xuống Lào Cai nghỉ ngơi và ăn tối.
20h00: Quý khách lên tàu về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu

5h00: Tàu đưa Quý khách về đến ga Hà Nội. Kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp lại Qúy khách. 

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHƯA CÓ VÉ TÀU: 899,000 Vnđ/Khách

(Áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn khởi hành hàng ngày)
Click Xem báo giá tour sapa ghép đoàn hằng ngày + Báo giá vé tàu Hỏa Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Hà Nội TẠI ĐÂY[CENTER][/CENTER]


GIÁ BAO GỒM:
Xe đón tiễn Lào Cai - Sapa - Lào Cai
Khách sạn theo tiêu chuẩn 2 sao: Nước nóng, Ti vi, Điện Thoại (02 người/phòng).
Ăn các bữa theo chương trình. Bữa chính 60,000 đ, phụ 20,000 đ
Vé thắng cảnh có trong chương trình.
Hướng dẫn viên theo chương trình

GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
Nghỉ phòng đơn. Bảo hiểm du lịch
Vé tàu nằm nằm mềm, điều hòa khứ hồi Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Hà Nội
Thuế VAT.
Chi phí cá nhân, giặt ủi, điện thoại, đồ uống ngoài chương trình,

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH
SAPA - CÁT CÁT - NÚI HÀM RỒNG - 02 NGÀY / 03 ĐÊM - NGỦ KHÁCH SẠN

(Chúng tôi luôn luôn cam kết giá tôt nhất mọi thời điểm)
Liên hệ: Du lịch Vietwonders: 04 39413543 / 0983164268
Add: 68 Thợ Nhuộm - Hoàn kiếm - Hà Nội
Web :Big Grin: u lich Sapa,tour sapa,sapa travel,Du lich sapa 2 ngay 3 dem, du lich sapa 3 ngay 4 dem, sapa ha khau, sapa bac ha,Du lich Ha Long,ha long travel,tour ha long,Du lich Sapa hang ngay,du lịch hàng ngày,Du lich Trung Quốc,Du lich Thai Lan,du lich Sapa 3 / com.vn / www.dulichsapa.org
Email:Info@vietwonders.com


SaPa ( Lào Cai) là thị trấn nghỉ mát thuộc tình Lào Cai ở độ cao 1600m so với mặt biển, có khí hậu ôn đới, nhiệt độ trung bình từ 15 đến 18 độ C, quanh năm mát mẻ, mùa đông có tuyết nhẹ. Từ những năm đầu thế kỷ 20 người Pháp đã tìm thấy sức hấp dẫn của Sa Pa về cảnh quan, khí hậu và nguồn nước... vì thế du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng vè đẹp của kiến trúc Pháp với hơn 200 biệt thự nghỉ mát, Sa Pa một địa danh nguyên sơ với làng bản của các dân tộc it người như H\'Mong, Dao, Tày, Nùng ...với Cổng trời, Thác Bạc, Cầu Mây, Hang gió, Núi Hàm Rồng, Bản Cát Cát....Xứng đáng là một nơi dành cho những ai yêu thích thiên nhiên muốn tìm hiểu phong tục tập quán của người Sapa nói riêng và Tập quán của người dân tộc vùng cao Tây Bắc nói chung.


ĐÊM 01: Hà nội - Lào Cai
20h00: Quý khách tập trung Ga Trần Quý Cáp đi chuyến tàu nhanh Hà Nội - Lào Cai. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

NGÀY 01: Sa Pa - Cát Cát (Ăn Sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: 06h00 tàu đến ga Lào Cai, Xe đón Quý khách đi Sapa, trên đường đi Quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng cảnh núi non hùng vĩ của dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn.
12h00: Quý khách nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi ăn trưa tại khách sạn.
Chiều:14h00 Quý khách đi thăm bản Cát Cát của người H’mông, Thác thuỷ điện được người Pháp xây dựng năm 1925, Thăm nơi khởi nguồn của con suối Mường Hoa. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại Sa Pa. Đặc biệt vào tối thứ bảy Quý khách có thể tham dự phiên Chợ Tình của người Dao Đỏ - một trong những nét văn hoá đặc sắc của các dân tộc vùng cao phía bắc Việt Nam. 





NGÀY 02: Sa Pa - Núi Hàm Rồng (Ăn Sáng, trưa, tối )
Sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Sa Pa từ trên cao, thăm tháp truyền hình rồi xuống vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, thăm vườn Lan 1, vườn Lan 2. Ăn trưa. 12.00 trả phòng khách sạn.
Chiều: Xe đưa Quý khách trở lại Lao Cai. Thăm Thành Phố Lào Cai, tự do mua sắm.
18h00: Ăn tối tại nhà hàng trước khi đón chuyến tàu đêm về Hà Nội

05h00: Tàu đưa Quý khách về đến ga Hà Nội. Kết thúc chương trình. Chia tay Qúy khách

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: 729,000 Vnđ/Khách
(Áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn khởi hành hàng ngày)

Click Xem báo giá tour sapa ghép đoàn hằng ngày + Báo giá vé tàu Hỏa Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Hà Nội TẠI ĐÂY


GIÁ BAO GỒM:
Xe đón tiễn Lào Cai - Sapa - Lào Cai
Khách sạn theo tiêu chuẩn 2 sao: Nước nóng, Ti vi, Điện Thoại (02 người/phòng).
Ăn các bữa theo chương trình. Bữa chính 60,000 đ, phụ 20,000 đ
Vé thắng cảnh có trong chương trình.
Hướng dẫn viên theo chương trình
GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
Nghỉ phòng đơn. Bảo hiểm du lịch
Vé tàu nằm nằm mềm, điều hòa khứ hồi Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Hà Nội
Thuế VAT.
Chi phí cá nhân, giặt ủi, điện thoại, đồ uống ngoài chương trình, …

----------


## vietnamwonders

cam on ban, ct cua ban rat day du va phong phu.

----------


## ngoquangluong

Thư mời trao đổi Logo, Textlink

Hiện nay chúng tôi đang có nhu cầu liên kết Logo, Textlink, với tất cả các diễn đàn, website khác với mục tiêu là hợp tác lâu dài và cùng nhau phát triển.

Điều kiện: Tất cả các website không phân biệt thứ hạng, loại hình hoạt động (tất nhiên không vi phạm luật pháp Việt Nam ban hành).

Vậy Admin nào có nhu cầu trao đổi logo, text link vui lòng add link sau vào site của mình:

Mọi thông tin chi tiết admin có thể trao đổi qua yahoo: quangluongvn email: info@hanoihotelclub.com Mr Lương 0914425788

Các web muốn trao đổi

HANOI HOTEL CLUB, HANOI HOTELS, VIETNAM HOTELS, HOTEL IN HANOI, HANOI TOURS, HANOI CLUB, CHEAP HOTELS

www.dulichvinhhalong.org

Tour du lịch Sapa 2 ngày 3 đêm, 4 dem 3 ngay, giá rẻ, hàng ngày


TAGS: TRAO DOI BANNER, TRAO GOI TEXTLINK, TRAO DOI LOGO,  Liên Kết Logo,Trao đổi logo,Banner,Text link

----------

